# Bragging about my new K3 bags.



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

I had to show these off as soon as I got home. My *very* talented sister made these for my 30th birthday. They are so nice I just had to show them off. Love ya sis!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

She's talented!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow. Gorgeous. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a nice sister!


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Those are nice! Does she do this as a sideline? If not she should


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your sister is so talented!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful. I absolutely adore that Japanese print. If your sister is selling, please let me know!


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! That's a beautiful bag. I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

My sister does make these to sell in her spare time (like she really has any of that).  All of the bags I have seen of hers are great. She's on Kindle boards as newborn.


----------



## LaurinW (Sep 22, 2010)

Just beautiful and what a great idea!  She should sell these on Etsy.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

LaurinW said:


> She should sell these on Etsy.


I was going to post this very thing. If she does have an online store, Etsy or elsewhere, please let us know. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG those are FAB and CHIC!!  How did you get that personalized screensaver (To me it looks like Amanda's Kindle) on your kindle?


----------



## droopydog33 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all. I'm proud to say my sis finally started a store on etsy. Congrads sis. Anyway, here's the link ( Big Boy Tuck Designs) to the store and of some of the things she has done.

Store Link
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BigBoyTuckDesigns?ga_search_query=Big+Boy+Tuck&ga_search_type=seller_usernames

Some of her work
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?action=profile%3Bu%3D210955%3Bsa%3DshowTopics


----------

